# Anyone else's progesterone drop, but things turn out OK?



## mackjess

I'm 35, was on the pill FOREVER, got prego right after I quit taking it and had a early miscarriage in September, possible chemical pregnancy at 5 weeks.

Got referred to a really good OB/specialist because of my age, the early miscarriage, and I have 2 auto-immune disorders that cause a lot of food absorption problems for me. (hashimoto's and celiacs). The specialist said next time I got prego she would check my progesterone right away. She expected it to be low because I'd been on the pill so long and had just quit.

BLP at home 11/6, got dark enough on 11/9 that I had betas done at the OB. This was still 4 days before AF was due. My HCG was only 9, and progesterone was 19. OB was very happy with the progesterone as she likes to see it get to 20 by the end of the first trimester and I was already there.

Got beta HCG again on 11/12 which was the day AF was due, it was 30, got them again on 11/14 they were 232, got them again on 11/16. This time she rechecked progesterone. Called back and said numbers looked great and to schedule my first prenatal exam at 6 weeks.

Last week was my 6 week exam. The last time I knew what my progesterone was is from the 19 at 11/9. I didn't ask what it was from 11/16 because she said everything was great. They did a full bloodwork for my 6 week appt, and pee test, and I got my results this morning.

results from 11/29
My HCG was 49,500.:happydance: I have never been close to that high before.
My progesterone had dropped from 19 (or more since I'm assuming they were higher on 11/16 than they were 11/9) to 11.5

I know 11.5 is "within" the normal range for the first trimester, but that is a big drop!! I'm so scared. Waiting for my pharmacy to get the script filled for Progesterone supplements. I will get my labs redone Wednesday morning to see how they are doing.

Sorry for the long story, I just wanted all my info to get in there. Has anyone else had a DROP in progesterone and been OK? I don't have my first scan until Thursday, which is also when I will get my results from getting my levels rechecked. I'm trying to not flip out before then so if anyone has any insight I greatly appreciate it.:nope:


----------



## Taurus8484

Yes. Mine fell to 11 and Im still here without any progestrone supplements.


----------



## mackjess

Thank you Taurus, I could hug you. And I've always wanted to go to Australia so... :)

The instructions on my script made me feel better. It says to take them until I complete 12 weeks gestation (lol, sounds like animal planet, gestation) and there are 2 refills. I was expecting like 20 pills or something while they ran the tests, but the refills made me feel better. Like this is a frequent occurrence and the script usually works. :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Hugs back to you xx

Yeah, I got worried to and ask them to put me on supplements, but because I dont have a progestrone deficiency he said that he didnt believe I needed them and if it was a healthy baby it would look after itself. 

And he was right.

Hope things go well for you hun xx


----------



## mackjess

At 13 weeks the placenta starts making it, so I just have to take it for the next 5 weeks. Thank goodness, I've heard it can have a lot of nasty side effects.


----------



## Taurus8484

And you have gone 7 weeks now without it and everything is fine, your HCG's are rising nicely, so I wouldnt worry too much.


----------



## AmyLouise89

At 5-6 weeks my progesterone was 4.6 & dr was shocked i hadnt miscarried. I started progesterone pills 2x a day. I'm now 17 weeks! I do have an incompetent cervix tho..just started my progesterone pills 4x a day cause I'm getting a cerclage tomorrow. Don't stress, I'm sure everything is fine! :)


----------

